# Yazoo Red Rider



## bumblebills (Jul 15, 2011)

On my way buy a Red Rider. I am very excited, it runs and looks in good shape via a couple pictures I have seen. All I need to do is get a couple belts, which I hear are fun to put on. The deck is off which I hope will help, anyone out there put belts on these machines?


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Any pics? My nephew has ( er had) a 80's yazoo RER tractor - he took it apart to make a go kart out of it.

I do recall the deck belt was a serious pain to replace - we had to remove the deck, and the transmission to get the belts off.


----------

